# Unable to connect the EATX12v slot to the power supply.



## Woof67 (Feb 12, 2015)

Motherboard: Asus Z87-A
Power Supply: Corsair CX750m
CPU: Intel i5-4670k

I am having trouble getting a wire to connect from the EATX12v slot on the motherboard into the 4+4 CPU slot on the power supply. Since both of these slots are female, I believe I'd require a male-male wire to connect these 2 slots. However, I have no such cable for this and cannot seem to find one online anywhere to order.

Could anyone please explain to me if my information regarding the requirement of the male-male cable is correct. If so, could anyone direct me to where I can overcome this?

The EATX12v does need to connect to this part of the PSU right? http://i.imgur.com/DoaBwsW.png


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

usually the main lead from your psu should split into a 4+4 pin that goes intot he cpu power on your motherboard.

Sometimes there is a seperate lead from your psu to the 4+4 on the motherboard they will not be male to male they should be male (from psu) to female (on the board) sometimes it takes a bit more force than you think.

what motherboard is it and what power supply is it?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry didn't see you posted that, I have just looked at the dagram of your board and didn't need to on the psu since I have owned several of them it is like I said male from psy to female on board

make sure you are trying to connect them the correct way.


----------

